# SHA-3 Is Upon Us

## wswartzendruber

The NIST is expected to determine the SHA-3 winner late this year.  The contestants so far:

BLAKE

Grøstl

JH

Keccak

Skein

All algorithms support 256-bit and 512-bit hash sizes.  JH also does 224-bit and 384-bit.  Keccak and Skein support arbitrary hash sizes.

----------

## wswartzendruber

The final SHA-3 conference ended last March.  A winner should be announced any time now.

----------

